# Gianfranco Butinar imitazioni di tutti i calciatori, allenatori e presidenti Video



## admin (29 Novembre 2012)

*Gianfranco Butinar imitazioni di tutti i calciatori, allenatori e presidenti Video*

Tutte le imitazioni di *Gianfranco Butinar* a Sky Sport 24: Imitazioni di I*brahimovic, Del Neri, Moratti, Ranieri, Zeman, Petkovic, Totti, Balotelli *ed altri

Grandissimo!

*Video* da *Youtube*


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2012)

già visto in altre trasmissioni o spezzoni su youtube, è veramente molto bravo 

quando imita ranieri, del neri e califano mi fa morire


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Novembre 2012)

Uno MEGLIO dell'altro 

Petkovic da affinare imho


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Novembre 2012)

davvero bravo,fantastiche le imitazioni di ranieri e,soprattutto,del neri


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2012)

L'avevo sentito durante gli europei alla jallappas, quando imitiva balotelli capello e pizzul


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Novembre 2012)

Zeman E' LUI.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me lui è anche più bravo.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me lui è anche più bravo.




No dai,Butinar è il meglio che abbia mai visto,anche meglio di Pratelli! 

Fermo restando che questo ragazzone qui è bravissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> No dai,Butinar è il meglio che abbia mai visto,anche meglio di Pratelli!
> 
> Fermo restando che questo ragazzone qui è bravissimo


Butinar su alcuni mi convince, su altri no.
Ibra, Mourinho e Spalletti di Perocco sono identitici, non si può fare di meglio.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Butinar su alcuni mi convince, su altri no.
> Ibra, Mourinho e Spalletti di Perocco sono identitici, non si può fare di meglio.




Mourinho è _facile_,penso che un po' tutti possano imitarlo
L'Ibra di Butinar ha imho ancora quel qualcosa in più


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2012)

balotelli lo imita nettamente meglio butinar. 

accento bresciano pessimo da parte di perocco.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> balotelli lo imita nettamente meglio butinar.
> 
> accento bresciano pessimo da parte di perocco.



Vero vero vero

Anche se imho (l'altro appunto che mi sento di muovere a Butinar,oltre a Petkovic) il neuronio dovrebbe avere una voce più _cavernosa_,da africano


----------



## DannySa (30 Novembre 2012)

Quella di Balotelli mi ha steso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mourinho è _facile_,penso che un po' tutti possano imitarlo
> L'Ibra di Butinar ha imho ancora quel qualcosa in più


Parzialmente d'accordo su Mou ma il suo lo trovo superlativo, di certo non è come quello di Pintus  per quanto riguarda Ibra mi piace di più quello di Perocco, quello di Butinar mi sembra troppo caricaturale.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Idolo assoluto


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2012)

Incredibile! imitazioni di Butinar delle voci di tutto il calcio minuto per minuto! Sono loro! (Per chi se li ricorda)!


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Lollo interista (3 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


>



_capolavoro di COZZAAA e gol di Missiroli_


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ahahahhaah è pazzesco


----------

